# To paint or not to paint?



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Would you paint the interior of your loft or not?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think paint is better. Helps seal up the little cracks and spaces mites and other bugs can live and multiply in. And it looks nice


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I think paint is better. Helps seal up the little cracks and spaces mites and other bugs can live and multiply in. And it looks nice


easier to keep looking clean as well, but.... make sure you prime the wood first so the paint doesnt flake off as easily & use a non toxic paint. Birds will peck at flakey bits lol


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I used Killz primer when I painted and you won't believe how much the wood will absorb. Definitely prime before you paint..it seals the wood and prevents mold.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Wood and metal, is always better when cleaned, primed and painted. It will last for many times than the untreated. What protects the wood is the primer, the paint gives an additional layer and color. You might want to go for the non lead types for the use with pets.


----------

